# Could Anyone Identify this Melody?



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

so after listening to this work (schnittke symphony 1) so many times, i have become set on finding out what he quoted here! or maybe it is just his creation that happens to sound incredibly familiar.

it is played on trumpets and starts at around 9:20. would really appreciate it if anyone could help me here!


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't been able to check this but on first hearing it sounds a bit like a fragment from the first movement of Mahler's Third Symphony, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2015)

If it's anything, it's Shostakovich. Anything other than Schnittke, that is. Unless it's some by the yard Soviet "pop" tune for making people feel patriotic. There was a lot of that going around. And the inevitable making mock.

Sounds like something out of _Inspector's Tale,_ except that that piece post-dates the symphony.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It sounds like a snippet of a popular tune, probably a "patriotic" one as someguy says. Possibly written by Schnittke. Deliberately banal.


----------

